# Lamplugh Paris saddle info



## Pantmaker (May 15, 2014)

I found this saddle in a large parts lot that I recently purchased and can't find much information about it. Anyone heard of these?


----------



## bulldog1935 (May 20, 2014)

http://www.oldbike.eu/museum/saddles/lamplugh-saddle-patents/


----------

